#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Проект перевода тибетских текстов Ка-Тер

## Артем Тараненко

Не знаю, насколько это может быть интересно, но в разделе тибетской литературы наткнулся на вопросы по переизданию книг издательства Шанг Шунг

Может быть кому-то это будет интересным и кто-то захочет поддержать проект перевода тибетских текстов Ка-Тер, потому привожу письмо с отчетом о деятельности фонда.

"Дорогие члены Дзогчен Общины,
Дорогие благотворители Международного института Шанг Шунг,

С радостью представляем Вам детальный ОТЧЕТ О ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ и благодарим за поддержку наших усилий по продолжению нашей работы на благо будущих поколений. 

*Адриано Клементе*
В 2010 Адриано Клементе работал над следующими книгами:
- Радужное тело: Жизнь и реализация Тогдена Ургьена Тендзина. Перевод с тибетского, редакция и аннотация Адриано. Вышло из печати август 2010.
- Шанг Шунг – Образы затерянного королевства. Перевод с тибетского Адриано; проект под руководством Алекса Сидлецкого. Вышло из печати июне 2010.

ГОТОВЯЩИЕСЯ К ПУБЛИКАЦИИ РАБОТЫ ЧОГЪЯЛА НАМКАЯ НОРБУ
- Яркая Луна – Лонгсал Лонгдэ, комментарий автора. Адриано правил перевод с тибетского. Готовится к печати зимой 2011.
- Атийога – Сущность всех Учений. Адриано правил и заново переводил цитаты из текстов раздела Атийоги bsam gtam mig sgron, включенные в текст Чогъяла Намкая Норбу по второму уровню СМС.
- Храм Великого Освобождения, Книга о гомпе Меригара. Перевод с тибетского Джакобеллы Гаэтани и Фабиана Сандерса, перевод перепроверяется Адриано. Планируется к печати летом 2011.
- Yantra Yoga Lo Yoga del Movimento. Адриано работал над итальянским изданием «Янтра йога. Йога движения» (Snow Lion Publications, Ithaca, 2008).
- Emaho: le Narrazioni, i Linguaggi Simbolici e il Bon (ЭМА ХО: Традиции преданий, языка символов и Бон)  корректура перевода Drung, Deu e Bon, le Narrazioni, i Linguaggi Simbolici e il Bon nell Antico Tibet (Традиции преданий, языка символов и Бон в древнем Тибете) (Переведено с тибетского Адриано, Shang Shung Edizioni, Arcidosso, 1996), с предисловием из недавнего перевода с тибетского sGrung lde?u bon gsum gyi gtam e ma ho, Библиотека тибетских трудов и архивов, Дхармсала, 1989.

ИНЫЕ ВЕДУЩИЕСЯ РАБОТЫ
- Основа, Путь и Плод – Терма Чангчуба Дордже. Адриано закончил предварительный перевод текста. Планируемая готовность к печати 2011.
- Меджюнг – Прекрасное Изначальное Состояние. С предисловием Чогъяла Намкая Норбу. Окончательная корректура перевода тантры Семде командой переводов Ка-Тер. Планируемая готовность к печати 2012. 
Адриано также был ответственным за редактирование различных книг и буклетов Издательства Шанг Шунг


*Элио Гуариско*
ГОТОВЯЩИЕСЯ К ПУБЛИКАЦИИ РАБОТЫ ЧОГЪЯЛА НАМКАЯ НОРБУ 
- Лечение огнем, Практическое пособие по тибетскому прижиганию мокса. Элио перевел книгу, внес вклад в Предисловие от переводчика, откорректировал и перепроверил многочисленные аспекты текста, установил положение 500 точек прижигания мокса на рисунках человеческого тела, специально сделанных для данного издания и завершил процесс подготовки издания к публикации в тесном сотрудничестве с Сюзан Шварц. Готовность к публикации – зима 2010.
- Книга гаданий Дордже Юндронма. Элио сделал черновую версию перевода с тибетского для обработки и подготовки к печати Адриано.

ПЛАНИРУЕМЫЕ ПРОЕКТЫ
- Книга Трекчо (ka dag khregs chod kyi dgongs pa gsal bshad klong chen 'od gsal), Комментарий Чогъяла Намкая Норбу на собственную передачу Упадеши, озаглавленную ka dag khregs chod kyi man ngag. Совместно с Адриано Элио будет править перевод, сделанный Джимом Велби.
- Серебряное Зеркало, Адаптированная Чогъялом Намкаем Норбу тибетская система самолечения. Элио будет корректировать собственный перевод, сделанный им несколько лет назад и готовить издание к печати.

ИНЫЕ ВЕДУЩИЕСЯ РАБОТЫ
- Тибетская Книга Мертвых, с предисловием Чогъяла Намкая Норбу. Элио находится в процессе полной корректуры и перевода на английский язык книги Il libro tibetano dei morti изданной на итальянском языке Newton Compton, Рим, 1983. Готовность к печати 2011.
- Тантра Мейджюнг – Прекрасное Изначальное состояние с предисловием Чогъяла Намкая Норбу. Элио сотрудничал с Адриано и Джимом Велби в работе над переводом этой тантры Семде. Он подготовил введение, на основе Учений Чогъяла Намкая Норбу и написал предисловие переводчика.
- Ньингтиг Янгти – Терма Трекчо Чангчуба Дордже с учтными комментариями Чогъяла Намкая Норбу. Элио перевел оригинальный тибетский текст Чангчуба Дордже и отредактировал устный комментарий Чогъяла Намкая Норбу.Планируется к публикации.
- Видение Сияющей Пустоты Патрула Ринпоче (коренной текст и комментарий) с устным комментарием Чогъяла Намкая Норбу. Элио откорректировал перевод тибетского текста Ориола Агилара и отредактировал устный комментарий Чогъяла Намкая Норбу. Планируется к изданию.
Элио также был ответственным за корректуру различных книг и буклетов Издательства Шанг Шунг.

*Джим Велби*
- Книга Трекчо (ka dag khregs chod kyi dgongs pa gsal bshad klong chen 'od gsal), Комментарий Чогъяла Намкая Норбу на собственную передачу Упадеши, озаглавленную ka dag khregs chod kyi man ngag.
Джим упорно работал над переводом этой работы с тибетского языка. Перевод будет откорректирован Элио Гуариско и затем Адриано Клементе.
- Мейджюнг – Прекрасное Изначальное Состояние, с предисловием Чогъяла Намкая Норбу. Джим сотрудничал с Элио и Адриано в переводе данной тантры.

*Фабиан Сандерс*
- Храм Великого Освобождения, Книга гомпы Меригара. Фабиан упорно работал над переводом с тибетского на итальянский язык книги «Храм Великого Освобождения, Книга гомпы Меригара».
Этот перевод был начат Якобеллой Гаэтани и Фабиан продолжил работу совместно с ней. Текст требует правки, перевода на английский язык, редактирования и работ над окончательным макетом. Готовность к печати - лето 2011.

*Нэнси Симмонс*
Нэнси Симмонс является основным редактором переводов и публикаций Проекта переводов Ка-Тер. Нэнси отредактировала почти все книги, выходившие в Издательстве Шанг Шунг на английском языке за последние 3 года.

*НАША ПРОСЬБА*
Все переводчики и редактор получают оплату за свою прекрасную работ. Средства для этого исходят исключительно от благотворителей Международной Дзогчен Общины – это означает от ВАС.
Многие из членов Дзогчен Общины уже почувствовали ценность возможности прочесть уникальные Учения Дзогчен, написанные нашим Учителем, Чогъялом Намкаем Норбу. Теперь мы можем читать по-английски то, что еще недавно было доступно только на тибетском языке. Благодаря неустанной работе переводчиков и редактора, людям не требуется изучать тибетский с тем, чтобы читать эти тексты. Им достаточно просто купить их и получить чудесную возможность прочесть их. 
Институт Шанг Шунг Австрия несет на себе ответственность за сбор достаточного количества средств с тем, чтобы переводчики и редактор могли сконцентрироваться на своей работе и им не нужно было бы зарабатывать на жизнь иными способами, нежели переводы или редактирование бесценных текстов, которые дарует нам Ринпоче.
Собирать эти средства непростой труд. Несмотря на великую щедрость многих благотворителей, мы не в состоянии покрыть все расходы на штат переводчиков в 2010 году. По этой причине мы просим вас поддержать нашу деятельность с особой щедростью.
Просто подумайте, что такие прекрасные книги, как «Свет Кайлаша», «Рождение, жизнь и смерть», «Сердечные советы Лонгченпы» или «Радужное тело» и многие другие книги и буклеты, которые помогают каждому практику применять Учения нашего несравненного Учителя Чогъяла Намкая Норбу, уже подготовлены Издательством Шанг Шунг.
Пожалуйста, сделайте пожертвования кредитной карточкой *на нашем сайте* или приобретите *один из наших Благотворительных пакетов*. 

Спасибо за вашу поддержку и самоотверженность.
Таши Делег и наилучшие пожелания,

Оливер Лайк
Координатор Проекта переводов Ка-Тер и
Полного собрания сочинений Чогъяла Намкая Норбу
www.ssi-austria.at

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Решил добавить ссылку на *страничку австрийского подразделения проекта Ка-Тер*

Чтобы было понятно о чем вообще речь

----------

